# Dumpy FINALLY got me Craisins!!!!!!



## bunnyman666 (Feb 25, 2015)

Trix here-

Mummers bought Crasins forher and Dumpy's oatmeals/porridge. I thoght I had read aboot them here. I think they tastes FANTASTIC!!!!!

Dumpy- if you are reading this, you NEEDS to give me the Craisins THREE TIMES A DAY!!!! Love you, Dumpy.

Love,

Trix


----------



## Azerane (Feb 25, 2015)

Craisins are the best. I always get at least one at bed times, sometimes at other times of the day too!

-Bandit


----------



## pani (Feb 26, 2015)

Yeahh! Good job Dumpy! Our mama just gave us our papaya tablets again for the first time in _forevers!_ She says it was the website she gets them from's fault but I think maybe it was her fault... mama is forgetful.

~ Clementine


----------



## bunnyman666 (Feb 26, 2015)

Clemmie-

Sometimes Dumpy is good for something!!!!

Love,

Trix


----------

